# Do you have any unpopular dreamies?



## Ojo46 (Feb 28, 2019)

I?ve decided to start the process of getting all of my dreamies for my town, but it got me thinking about animals that might be your dreamies but aren?t usually very popular.

For me, it?s Tucker, Velma, Ketchup, and Cally.

I love Tucker?s design, and I?d love to have him! I had Velma when I started my town in NL and want to have her back in my town. I love Ketchup?s house and design and would love to have her in my town. And finally Cally currently is in my town and is one of the sweetest animals ever and I?ve never had a bad conversation with her. 

What about everyone else?


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 28, 2019)

My favorite villager ever is Grizzly and he's not very popular.  Actually, most of the villagers I love aren't really popular...Annalisa, Hugh, Mint, Sterling, Hans, Anicotti, Rizzo, Bella, Anabelle, and the list goes on.

I don't know why, but I gravitate towards the less loved villagers for some reason, and I have done so long before I knew anything about villager popularity.


----------



## Ojo46 (Feb 28, 2019)

LadyDestani said:


> My favorite villager ever is Grizzly and he's not very popular.  Actually, most of the villagers I love aren't really popular...Annalisa, Hugh, Mint, Sterling, Hans, Anicotti, Rizzo, Bella, Anabelle, and the list goes on.
> 
> I don't know why, but I gravitate towards the less loved villagers for some reason, and I have done so long before I knew anything about villager popularity.



Oh man, I love Grizzly too! He currently lives in my town, though he recently said how he wants to move and I’m hoping that he changes his mind


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 1, 2019)

I think Ketchup is somewhat popular. Maybe not like top tier but she's not dead last.

Who sadly is last tier my fav female dreamie Tutu. I don't normally like the peppies, but Tutu will forever be my fav. Ever since I saw her in CF, I knew I had to have her in my other towns, WW & NL. Never did get her for WW, but I do have her for NL & CF still.


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 1, 2019)

I have Kidd; I am somewhat suprised he is not that popular as he has similar vibes to Marshal (Who I have as well). I have been considering swapping him for someone else due to this. I was considering Muffy, but I am not sure. I am not too big on villagers that have unchangeable attachments to their person; such as a hat. It just ends up looking odd one they have changed their shirt?


----------



## Marte (Mar 1, 2019)

Derwin. Just.. Derwin.


----------



## Animecafe102 (Mar 1, 2019)

Alfonso and wart Jr. Alfonso was my absolute favorite when I was little like I just thought he was so darn cute so I'm quite attached to him, and wart jr. Is very nostalgic for me haha


----------



## Lemonsky (Mar 2, 2019)

Charlise is a dreamie I currently have in my town. She seems to be rather unpopular.  Maybe it's because of all that green.


----------



## auroral (Mar 2, 2019)

In my second town, I recently obtained Cashmere! ;v; I’m a little sad bc I’ve.... literally never seen her in another town or dream town. But like, I get it, she literally looks like a little troll. I used to hate her as a child, but as I’ve gotten older, I’ve started falling more and more for the traditionally ‘uglier’ villagers. Maybe Pietro counts too since I know a lot of ppl hate him as well, but I’ve at least seen him in other towns before!


----------



## Ojo46 (Mar 2, 2019)

auroral said:


> In my second town, I recently obtained Cashmere! ;v; I’m a little sad bc I’ve.... literally never seen her in another town or dream town. But like, I get it, she literally looks like a little troll. I used to hate her as a child, but as I’ve gotten older, I’ve started falling more and more for the traditionally ‘uglier’ villagers. Maybe Pietro counts too since I know a lot of ppl hate him as well, but I’ve at least seen him in other towns before!



Pietro is one of my dreamies and I currently have him in my town!


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 10, 2019)

Tiffany! She looks really cool and I hardly see her in any dream towns!


----------



## Bitty (Mar 10, 2019)

Mine is Drake, he was one of my first villagers back in Animal Crossing: Wild world and since then he's just had a special place in my heart


----------



## bikh23 (Mar 10, 2019)

Katt I love her but I feel like most people don't like her cus she is a lil ugly, but I just love her and her uchi personality makes her better in my opinion I've had other uchis but they're just not the same. Curlos to, he is also a bit ugly but I just have a personal attachment to him b/c he's been in 2 of my towns


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 12, 2019)

My two dreamies, Gaston and Savannah, are surprisingly unpopular imo. Most of my semi-dreamies are unpopular too, like Moose, Rory, Beardo and Agnes.


----------



## duckyducky (Mar 17, 2019)

My very favorites are Lopez and Felyne, I don?t think they?re super popular.


----------



## drowningfairies (Mar 17, 2019)

I really like Teddy.
I've always found him really cute, and he was one of the firsts I moved into my witchy forest town.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 17, 2019)

drowningfairies said:


> I really like Teddy.
> I've always found him really cute, and he was one of the firsts I moved into my witchy forest town.



I saw Teddy in my campsite and I invited him to town in Kenma.
Stinky was the first cat who moved into town lazy. Kinda hated him. But as i knew him more about him, i liked him. He is a dam wrestler cat after all!


----------



## TheRealWC (Mar 17, 2019)

Does Sly count? I always thought he had such a cool design, and I know a lot of people don't exactly enjoy the Alligator villagers.


----------



## CadenzaCherries (Mar 17, 2019)

I think the only two I have who might be sliiightly less popular are Dizzy and Antonio? Still not unpopular by any means

I love a lot of the villagers people are listing in this thread!! I have both Tucker and Katt in my town rn and though they aren't permanent residents I love them a lot


----------



## Prodigu (Mar 18, 2019)

I'm sure that a good amount of my dream villagers are unpopular


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 18, 2019)

I don't have so-called dreamies thing. I acknowledge whoever I come across, aside from just a few more exceptions. (These exceptions are not by preference btw. I hate them only due to something that's happened related to my ex's unfaithful acts.) But the ones I'm fond of are mostly the ones who seem like not very popular. Of the top of my head,

Violet, AI, Rocket,
Rasher, Curly, Chops, Agnes,
Alli, Gayle, Del,
Buzz, Frank, Avery,
Vic,
Bree, Penelope, Rod,
Stinky,
Cube, Boomer,
Barold, Pudge,
Bertha, Biff, Hippeux,
Bill, Miranda, Popmom,
And yeah Cousteau and Diva.

They all are either my current eternal residents or past residents I liked. I don't know why they're not so cared for.  (￣ε ￣


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 22, 2019)

My main dream villagers are quite unpopular, like Leopold, Bangle, and Monique. I also have Pietro as a dream villager but he's kinda dangled somewhere in the middle, not hated but not loved, so idk if he counts.

Also my first dream villager for my AC Switch town is Marcel, and I'm pretty sure that no one likes him for some reason (tbh how could you hate him thoo)??


----------



## carackobama (Mar 22, 2019)

She’s not a top dreamie for me, but I would LOVE to have Gayle in my town - she’s so cute and under appreciated, I love her so much <3


----------



## Mary (Mar 22, 2019)

Roald isn't super popular, but he was in my WW town when I was little and I was so heartbroken when he moved away that I now include him in all of my towns. I usually hate the Jock personality, but I make an exception for him


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2019)

I don't have a set list of dreamies right now, but I just logged into my Animal Crossing Community account for the first time in five-and-a-half years.
Apparently, my dreamies at the time were:
Maple,Kid Cat,Elmer,Marshal,Goldie,Poncho,Flurry*,Bluebear,Static,Eugene 

I'm pretty sure maybe 3 of them would actually be considered popular.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 27, 2019)

I don?t know if they?re unpopular per se but recently I have been wanting Croque and Kitty in my town. Ordered their amiibo cards so they won?t be dreamies for long


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 27, 2019)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I don’t know if they’re unpopular per se but recently I have been wanting Croque and Kitty in my town. Ordered their amiibo cards so they won’t be dreamies for long



I think Croque is pretty unpopular, but he's one of the villagers I've been considering for my town too. I just can't narrow it down because I want to experience too many of them.


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Mar 28, 2019)

Hamphrey is always going to be my dreamy villager. I geninuely don't understand why he's not more popular. I mean he's a hamster-a cranky hamster for crying out loud! He has cute little buck teeth and I love how he waddles around town all the time.He's adorable to me. I also love how he calls my villagers hippies and how he called Curlos a nut. He is freaking hilarious and loveable. Also I sent him a letter telling him that I was sad and he told me I was his closest pal and to not mope about silly things(and they were silly too).So i have a special place for Hamphrey in my heart. He always make me feel better when I'm having really bad days. He's always kind to me no matter what.Other dreamies of mine would have to be Grizzly,Derwin,and Boots. They were all in my original GC town and we were all BFFs. Well maybe not Grizzly because he's always grumpy but it was fun trying to befriend him. Boots,Derwin and me were all best friends together so it would be nice to have them around again. They were just really funny and always nice to me. Well at least we all can appreciate and give love to these underrated villagers!


----------



## ShizukaJoestar (Apr 19, 2019)

I know that Freya and Whitney are probably popular wolves, but to me, Wolfgang is definitely underrated. He's even developing a friendship with Shizuka.


----------



## honeymoo (Apr 19, 2019)

Flora, she's always been my favourite villager.


----------



## daisyy (Apr 19, 2019)

not super unpopular, but queenie is one of my dreamies, and she seems to be less popular than julia who is another snooty ostrich. maybe because julia looks more like a peacock, but i feel like queenie is super cute too!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 26, 2019)

Does Doc count?


----------



## smoogle_ (Apr 26, 2019)

I don't care about having certain villagers, but I do have a dreamie in my town and her name is pecan


----------



## Hat' (Apr 26, 2019)

I'd say Tipper?
I don't really see her around that much if not literally never... but she's so cute and I love her a lot.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 26, 2019)

Does Melba count? I remember she was climbing in the ranks when I left, but I'm not so sure if she's popular now. She's my favorite and I love her!! ;w;​


----------



## Halony (May 1, 2019)

I love Melba as well! She's my favourite. I also love Drake and Pinky.

I'd love to have Marina and Monique in my town as well, but I think they're more popular.


----------



## buny (May 1, 2019)

i love Melba as well and Pecan might replace Marshal in my dreamies list, i still haven't made up my mind about what i want...


----------



## ScaryGhosts (May 11, 2019)

This one probably isn’t that unpopular, but Cole.


----------



## cakiepop (May 11, 2019)

I would say almost all my dreamies are unpopular. Or at least not on a lot of peoples lists.


----------



## Bizhiins (May 12, 2019)

I?m surprised it?s not as popular to have  ankha in your town. She is a snooty villager which are kind of annoying, but she has a really cool look. Plus her house is like a Egyptian throne room with the red and gold throne right in the middle.


----------



## cornimer (May 12, 2019)

All of my favourite villagers/dreamies are not that popular - Tad, Jambette, Tom, Walker, Agent S., Dotty....


----------



## Halloqueen (May 13, 2019)

I have favorites from across all of the tiers and a good number of them would be considered unpopular. Taking a look at the most recent list I could find, these low tiers are some that I really like:

Agent S
Annalisa
Beardo
Bella
Boomer
Bud
Chops
Cobb
Drift
Gloria
Hans
Hopper
Knox
Leopold
Lionel
Marcel
Mott
Rasher
Savannah
Sprocket
Sterling
Tucker

Not all of them are necessarily dreamies, but a good portion of them are.


----------



## Believe (May 13, 2019)

I've always been particularly fond of Prince and Filbert. Prince is just such a cutie! Frog villagers don't get enough love.


----------



## dizzy bone (May 13, 2019)

Since making a bird town, I?ve come to really appreciate a lot of the bird-type villagers. Unfortunately, I don?t have room anymore for the ones I want. I really love the chickens, especially Goose and Ken. I?ve also always wanted a town with Stinky and Lucha but I have never had Lucha in town yet.


----------



## joey ^_^ (May 13, 2019)

Not sure if she's unpopular but i really want to eventually have Bianca in my town? She's a snow leopard!! and peppy!! i don't really see a lot of people talking about her? but i think she's really cute <3 there's also Tammy the uchi bear cub and she's so pretty? she's got that successful and flourishing older sister look to her )))


----------



## Hat' (May 13, 2019)

I'd say Eunice as I don't see her quite often! 
I also have Maiko who isn't very popular! (I love her design omg).
Tipper and Bianca don't seem THAT popular too either!


----------



## salty- (May 13, 2019)

I never see anyone really ask about Toby from the Sanrio Cards? I didn't like his design at first but I've really grown to him and I want to try to move him in soon!


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 13, 2019)

Most of my favorite villagers are pretty much unpopular. To name a few of them (since it's a whole bunch and it would takes forever to list them all):

- Tabby
- Hippeux
- Big Top
- Rocket
- Rolf
- Alli
- Stinky

I don't mind that they not that popular, after all, I always pick the villagers which I like without taking care on which tier list or how beloved they are by others.


----------



## dumplen (Aug 14, 2019)

I really like Rasher ! 

so tuff..

He doesn't seem very popular though.


----------



## Gremlin (Aug 16, 2019)

Stinky, for one. I have a dump themed town so I thought he'd fit right in. He's lived here for a while and I've grown really found of him.

Another villager I've grown to absolutely LOVE is Vesta. Her face is adorable, if not a little spooky, and her horns look like candy corn. Whenever I look at her, all I can think about is Halloween (which is a good thing, since Halloween is my favorite holiday). I wonder if the designers intended to make her Halloween-esque.


----------



## HistoryH22 (Aug 16, 2019)

I'm not sure if Roscoe is considered unpopular, per se, but I know he isn't terribly high on most of the "tier lists." He's one of my favorite villagers by far. Simple, yet really neat design. It's a shame he isn't more popular.


----------



## MapleCake (Sep 23, 2019)

Astrid is one of my dreamies and I honestly don't know why I like her so much but I just really like her design.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Sep 23, 2019)

Not sure if these villagers are popular, but some of the ones I like are Tammy (bear cub), Shari, Peaches, Tammi (monkey), Simon, and Nana. I especially like Tammy and Shari. Those two are my favorite uchi villagers.


----------



## Laconic (Sep 23, 2019)

I’m not sure I have “dreamies”.
But my town wouldn’t feel right without Gigi, and I adore her, so she must count ! Lots of people hate the frogs in general, add on top she’s snooty and has makeup, means she’s not making any high marks on a tier list lol. I also really like Annalisa, and I’m going to assume anteaters aren’t particular popular either.


----------



## Alyx (Sep 24, 2019)

I recently bought Tiffany's amiibo card. I'd always wanted her so I could set her catchphrase as "wa-psh!"


----------



## buniichu (Sep 24, 2019)

I recently have gotten a Lottie Amiibo, in which I'm glad because she is kawaii themed, along with her furniture theme. But, since I gave out my good news, here's the part about any unpopular villagers. I do have a 2 unpopular villagers in my town. Wart Jr. and Candi. I do had Candi's RV, but I accidentally let her in my town because of reasons, and I'm having a hard time trying to get her to leave, and same goes to Wart Jr.  :<


----------



## Lynnea (Sep 25, 2019)

Maybe Daisy? I'm not really sure. I think a lot of the dog villagers, besides Lucky, get overlooked. All of the doggies are adorable, though. ):


----------



## LunarMako (Oct 19, 2019)

I feel like half of mine at least aren't most peoples dreamies. Kidd, Axel, Curly for sure. I love them all. Two of them call me lady bro and what not. Kidd is adorable. He became one of my dreamies because I loved his personality. I LOVE elephants, so Axel, duh. I think pigs are cute in real life too.


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 19, 2019)

Maybe Biskit or Keaton. People either like Biskit or dislike him due to his white blank eyes or colors, and Keaton is just not very popular for some reason. I think Biskit May be decently popular.


----------



## Chocolaccino (Oct 19, 2019)

Gonzo and Boris, I never see people talk about them so I know they’re unpopular. Gonzo is this really cute cranky koala (is that alliteration ) who always looks like he’s mad, I bought his RV card to put him in my NL town before I reset. And Boris is also cranky but he’s a pig. Idk what it is about him but when I saw him in my GameCube town I had to have him! I don’t play ACNL anymore so getting Boris’ card would be a waste. But I want him again in my gc town


----------



## Kristen (Oct 26, 2019)

Ojo46 said:


> I?ve decided to start the process of getting all of my dreamies for my town, but it got me thinking about animals that might be your dreamies but aren?t usually very popular.
> 
> For me, it?s Tucker, Velma, Ketchup, and Cally.



I thought Ketchup has been popular though!

Either way, I think all of my top dreamies (meaning ones that came from the GC version of Animal Crossing) are all ones that are unpopular.

Mine, in order, are Robin, Twiggy, Tom, and Midge. I love a whole lot of villagers, but I think these are some of the bottom tier villagers for most people.


----------



## miraxe (Nov 1, 2019)

Apparently Monique isn't a popular villager, which totally blew my mind! She's been my favorite since the GC version of Animal Crossing. I love that sassy cat, and her design is so adorable in my opinion. I even made pixel art of her (as a human) years ago. Her house is also where I fell in love with the Lovely furniture set. Imagine my shock when she wasn't even in a tier on the popularity lists! It makes her easier to get for me at least.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 1, 2019)

I really like the cattle.
Angus, Norma, Rodeo, Patty, Tipper, Stu and whoever else.

I don't see a lot of love for Tipper.


----------



## Magicat (Nov 1, 2019)

Pietro, Marcel, and Bud are the three villagers that I'm kind of wanting the most, it seems like. I really love the aesthetic of Pietro and Marcel, and I just like lion villagers in general, but Bud is my favorite of all of them


----------



## Valzed (Nov 2, 2019)

I never really had dreamies but I do have what I call "forever villagers". They're villagers I've fallen in love with after moving them in & now never plan on letting them move out. One of mine is Rasher. I know he's not very popular because of all of his scars. I have scars myself so I think that's why I love him so much.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 5, 2019)

Valzed said:


> I never really had dreamies but I do have what I call "forever villagers". They're villagers I've fallen in love with after moving them in & now never plan on letting them move out. One of mine is Rasher. I know he's not very popular because of all of his scars. I have scars myself so I think that's why I love him so much.



I LOVE Rasher.
His scars give him character, plus he was an original in my old New Leaf town. ^_^

 New Leaf town. ^_^


----------



## Mayor Monday (Nov 5, 2019)

My dreamies have been Eunice (check!), Gaston, and Kody for while. I don't see them mentioned as often as others.


----------



## kyle on saturn (Nov 6, 2019)

I really like how villagers looked in the GC version, Peaches is one of my favorites and I think her x eyes are cute, and she really fits the normal personality. I also liked how Candi and Monique were in the GC version too.

And since starting ACNL I grew to love Pietro, and just any sheep in general. By a random move in I obtained Cally and I just loved how she was and her house is really cute.


----------



## Pikachueviaseedling (Nov 11, 2019)

I myself don't think Blaire or Rod are very popular, and they're 2 of my 5 #1 dreamies, the others being quite popular (Marshal, Flurry, and Coco). I don't know if this matters, but I have 3 of the 5.


----------



## AntiJupiter (Jun 20, 2020)

I really want Rod! I know he's not a really sought after villager but I think his pirate theme is adorable.


----------



## Koi Fishe (Jun 20, 2020)

Most of my dreamies are pretty basic lmao but I do really like Chester. He's cute!


----------



## Tokkidokie (Jun 20, 2020)

I don't know if she's actually considered unpopular, but my sister thinks I'm crazy having Coco as a dreamie because she thinks she's so creepy


----------



## xara (Jun 20, 2020)

the most unpopular dreamie i have rn is margie - i don’t see all that much love for her which is sad since she’s absolutely lovely ^_^


----------



## CrestFallen (Aug 10, 2020)

Poppy and Antonio! Very few people talk about them but they’re wonderful villagers and have nice designs  also not an unpopular one but coco is on of my favorites


----------

